# New Moose Poodle Pictures :)



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some pictures of Moose out on the deck after he got his bath... he's always SUPER hyper after a bath 

-T


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Moose is such a Cutie!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, these are funny. What a handsome guy! Our PWDs are always super excited after a bath. They charge around the house or garden spraying water everywhere with a crazed look on their face. Must just feel good to be wet!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL... I like the one where he sticks his tongue out just a tiny bit! He looks like a real goof!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks!!

He is such a goof he was jumping, hopping, and playing with his toys a TON after the bath and doing circles haha. He just wondered in to his crate and went to sleep now haha.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Moose is a handsome boy.
I think the utility clip really suits him.
And yes..they go nuts after a bath...Gunther tries to head straight for my bed.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh he's so handsome! Those pics are great, and so cute.  I love the last one, how he's whipping his head around and he just looks so happy. I also really love how well he pulls off the utility cut. He looks great! 

Desmond gets super hyper after baths too, he darts all around the house, tossing his toys up in the air and trying to run and play bow at the same time... it's adorable! He is really calm in the bath, but the second he gets out of the tub he is energized.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Moose is looking good! He looks like a serious hunter searching for his next adventure. Funny he has the zoomies.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Moose looks great and what a coat change he had since his last pics.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

What a masculine clip! He is a lovely color, Todd!
What a proud owner you must be


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

great pics Todd! He looks great! Love the hair do!! :beauty:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Todd, Mooses new color that he has become reminds me of a roan colored horse. I've never seen such a unique color on a poodle before. Love it.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Last pic makes him look like a bandit! LOL


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

haha

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love Todd's new color! He looks stunning. I love his pic looking through the rails.
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't seen Moose is such a long time I can't believe how his color has changed - he looks silver beige like Teddy! so cute!


----------

